# Strength and Multiple sclerosis



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 12, 2011)

Taken from bodybuilding.com

While multiple sclerosis is an extreme from of nerve transmission disruption, and most of us need not worry about this, myelin health is still important. Given that myelin governs efficient nerve transmission, and resultantly, muscle strength, it is important to protect it. A correct diet containing a full spectrum of vitamins and minerals and more importantly essential fatty acids (EFAs) will help to protect myelin.

Seems like having MS affects my strength 

Good thing there is steroids


----------



## andyo (Dec 13, 2011)

Was the last comment in the article as well?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 13, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 13, 2011)

Gene links vitamin D and multiple sclerosis | The Trinidad Guardian

David Perlmutter, M.D.: Vitamin D: The Multiple Sclerosis Connection


----------



## vancouver (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 13, 2011)

andyo said:


> Was the last comment in the article as well?



No I have MS


----------



## Curt James (Dec 14, 2011)

Dale Mabry said:


> Gene links vitamin D and multiple sclerosis | The Trinidad Guardian
> 
> David Perlmutter, M.D.: Vitamin D: The Multiple Sclerosis Connection



Thanks for all the great information, Dale Mabry.


----------

